

Laptops that run on the sun - albertzeyer
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/tech-news/laptops-that-run-on-the-sun/article12843604/

======
albertzeyer
This link is from a post here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1hpra2/solar_powered_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1hpra2/solar_powered_linux_laptop_yes/cax53e6)

This seems to be some guy involved into the development of
[http://www.solaptop.com/](http://www.solaptop.com/) .

------
pedalpete
I would have liked to have seen a photo of the actual laptop (I'm not sure the
photo in the article is it).

Is the Ghana market a rich enough one for this device? Should they be taking a
play out of Tesla's gamebook and developing high-end high-priced systems for a
small number of users who want solar first, and then go down-market to supply
those without access to reliable power?

